# Fuel Pump Vent Line



## Tony Morillas (Sep 8, 2010)

I am in the middle of restoring a 65 GTO. The car came without an engine or transmission. All the power train is now in this frame off restoration. Putting in a 73 455. Where does the vent line go for the fuel pump. The mechanical fuel pump (73 455) has a vent line on the pump. Should I just use a Holley pump without a vent line. Not legal in Calif. This is a Calif. car. Getting confused with 65 versus 73 issues. Do I need a 65 vented fuel tank?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If the pump has a fitting for a vent (actually a return) line, then there should also be two lines coming from the fuel tank. The larger of the two is the feed to the pump, the smaller is a vapor return back to the tank. Having a vapor return is good because it helps avoid vapor-lock problems on hot days. If your car doesn't have the vapor return line, you could
1) Add one (requires removing the tank and changing out the sending unit assembly for one that has the fitting for the return line, and also adding the line itself)
2) Just cap off the vapor return fitting at the pump.
3) Swap out the pump for on that doesn't have the vapor return fitting.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1965 GTO's don't have a fuel return line. That didn't start until 1966. There are no issues with running a vented pump on your car. You can simply plug the fitting. Being a 1965 vehicle, it is exempt from the California Smog Check program, and you will not be breaking any laws.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*puel fump*

The 455 that I purchased for the '66 had 3 fittings on the fuel pump. Stuck the new fuel pump from the 326 on it to see if it'd work. It did. Bought a new one for the 455, and kept the other "new" one for a spare. Gave the 3 fitting one back to PO, as he does a lot of mechanical work. (Along w/hei, exhaust manifolds, and a slew of other items that were shipping prohibitive).


----------

